# HBS - Cathedral Speaker P roject



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

Well this is my first speaker project. I have always loved audio, home and car for years. Right now in life inbetween cars, I wanted to create a set of monitors for my house. I am going to use Hybrid Audio L1v2 Tweeter and L6v1 Midbass / Midrange. 

I owe a a lot of thanks to my support system. I have received a lot of information from a lot of people and they are helping to bring this project to past.

So lets get into the details of the project. I will post as many pictures as I can that will give the most details. Fill free to give all the information you like. I can give you what I know. What I am experimenting with and etc.

Ready or not, time to have some fun.

I will start breaking down my thoughts about this in the next post...


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

So I started this project years ago. I remember being somewhere and sketching out this speaker. At the time my life was moving to fast in the wrong direction, so it never got a chance to come to past until now.

So I call this my Cathedral Speaker Project. Why because it has a vertical stance that is like no other. It remindes me of a church. Just the way I see it. 

Lets get into some details of the project.

The Enclosure is 1 cubic foot in size. The speaker enclosure is over 1 cubic foot due to the internal diffusuers, port displacement, speaker displacement. Once the enclosure is finished.

The top portion of the enclosure is being built by a co worker. I have the wood working skill to create it, but I don't have the tools right now to create it. So I have to be patient in a lot of this. The enclosure is made of 1" MDF, double layer in some areas. The speakers will stand at a total of 48" H x 16" W x 16" D. The base of the enclosure will be finished once some location measurements are taken.

I am having built some passive crossovers made for these speakers. All the internal wiring will be 14 Gauge for the tweeter and 12 Gauge for the Midbass / Midrange. The wire is solid core copper. I did a listening comparison of this wire vs some stranded copper wire of the same gauge. I heard a cleaner top end on the solid core wire. It sounded good on both, but the solid core sounded better. I know over time I will upgrade the wiring to possible silver solid core. But right now, I am content with the my results. The main wire that goes from the speaker to the amp/receiver will be solid core as well. It will be 12 gauge at about 15 feet in length.

Right now I am in the hunt for a receiver. I would really like a 2.1 Receiver with HDMI inputs and outs, but that for some reason seems like it does not exist. So I am on a hunt. If there are any recommendations please let me know. 

In this system, I am configuring a Home Theater PC. The conclusion of that will come on the back in of this enclosure and receiver.

Let me know if you have any questions. This shall be a fun project.


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

Today I am doing some wire research. I have purchased all the solid core wire. I did some more reading and found a place that offers some silver wire at a decent price. So I am going to speak to them soon. From all the reviews of silver wire, it turns out to give a better sound. That is the focus right now until I receiver the enclosures from my co-worker doing the wood work.


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

Today is about speaker wire research. Right now I am going to possible run some internal silver wire. From all the reading and reviews it sounds like a nice way to go. I would rather invest it now then to come back and start all over again. So I am going to keep checking in to it. 

The wiring that will run from the receiver to the amp will be a solid core copper. 12 gauge will be the one.


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

Right now the speakers are being built. I will be taking more material over to the builder.


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

I have seen the first cuts on it way to building the enclosure. It is going to take some time. Due to the size and the internal reinforcement of the enclosure. This enclosure is built to be solid and secure. So that even if I so desired at a later point and time to upgrade to an 8" driver. With a chance of the port it could be possible If I so desired. 

I am going to enjoy this. Right now it is time to start to purchase some of the smaller parts for the enclosure. 

I shall keep ya posted!!!


----------

